# Laser distance measure?



## Pierson Painting (Mar 25, 2011)

Thinking of getting a laser distance measure to measure rooms, exteriors , etc. There are so many of them, I would like to keep it around $50, nothing fancy. Anyone use these things and have any opinions on brands?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I have gone through about 5 of them so far, cheap to sort of expensive. The most recent one I got at a paintstore, no brand name on it. This one works good. Exteriors the only issues I have is measuring the lengths, it needs a solid surface to bounce off of. Inside they are great all around.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

I would splurge and get a decent one. I never use an old school tape measure anymore. Because, what's more accurate than a laser beam? Muhahaaa


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I've got a Bosch one and it works well, although it's the only one I've ever used.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Fat Max

Spend it once and get quality and accuracy.


----------



## bobross (Jun 27, 2016)

I bought one from home depot it is a bosch going on 4 years now $129. They now have one for $50 a little smaller


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

For exteriors, I want to try Spike by Ike.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

I have the bosch, 150ish one. The 1st one lasted 3 years or so and I bought the equivalent one again. I don't have any complaints, but I've never tried to use it outdoors.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We actually like our measuring wheel for exterior length and lazer for height.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

bosch laser for interior

eagle view for exterior

estimates works software for estimate

square invoice for deposit / payment

makes my life a lot easier :thumbsup:


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Never used one so I could offer no advice.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Leica Disto models are the best. The newer ones have a stronger laser beam that can be seen outdoors. Some models are very sophisticated and have a camera where you don't even need to see the laser beam. It locks it right in the cross hairs. The cheaper lasers get washed out by the sun.

For indoor measurements,any cheap model will do, like Bosch or Johnson.

I use PEP (cloud based) software for my estimating. It's the best out there by a mile. Fred & Marge are very helpful------- and Marge also runs a painting company full time.

PEP also integrates with Quickbooks Online for an extra cost.


----------



## schwartz.matthew.e (Oct 16, 2016)

Pierson Painting said:


> Thinking of getting a laser distance measure to measure rooms, exteriors , etc. There are so many of them, I would like to keep it around $50, nothing fancy. Anyone use these things and have any opinions on brands?


I use the glm80. Best investment ever for bids. Every one of my sales reps has one. 

Sent from my SM-N930T using Tapatalk


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

This guy finally bit the dust. I have another of the same which is working fine but I need to replace this one. I knew I had it for awhile...build date in 2009.

I'm looking at the bosch glm 100c or the Leica disto d2. Anyone use either?


----------

